# Chipped Shell IMPORTANt



## JazMoore (May 23, 2015)

I was holding Cheeseburger when she slipped out of my hands and hit my bathroom counter and ceramic toothbrush holder. I picked her up and she seemed fine when I noticed a small piece of shell the size of a piece of lint was on the counter. Then I noticed that the part of her shell just above her soft neck skin is cracked and bleeding. It looks ready to break off and I think if I pulled it, it would. I'm freakingnout.. How can I help my girl!? She seems to not have a concussion or anything besides the shell injury!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2015)

Shell accidents like this are very minor. It's absolutely nothing to be worried about. Do what you would do for yourself if you had broken a nail down past the quick and caused it to bleed. Also, keep flies off the wound.


----------



## JazMoore (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for your prompt reply! I put a band-aid over it and then a bit of tape over that to keep the shell shell shard in place until it fuses back together (it's kind of like a hangnail.) she's seems completely unaffected.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2015)

I doubt it will fuse back. Those pieces, once broken, eventually fall off.


----------



## leigti (May 23, 2015)

Just rinse it off with water and put some Neosporin on it. I like the name


----------



## JazMoore (May 26, 2015)

Yvonne, it's not completely broken through like I originally thought. It's still bleeding a minuscule amount though. I think the cracks will heal and nothing will fall off. I unbandaged the wound to let it air out and it's healing nicely. And Leigti I picked her up and told her she looked like a Cheeseburger and she pooped on me and that has been her name ever since! Thanks again for all the help!


----------

